# Best Cigar Scene In Movie



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

So I'm bored and was comparing movies with another friend and we got on the topic of cigar scenes in movies. He went with Clint eastwood in High Plains Drifter. I went with Arnold in Aliens as he lit up before getting off the helicopter. Perfect silhouette shot.

Any other favorite scenes out there?

Grinch OUT!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The Sergeant in the Colonial Marines (in Alien ll) who just comes out of hypersleep and stuffs one in his face................

Bobo in (The Grifters) who lights up a Churchill sucks on it until the end is glowing and then snuffs it out on Lilly's arm.....


----------



## Merlin (Aug 1, 2003)

The one where the President takes his cigar and..........oh, wait! That wasn't a movie!

God bless America:u


----------



## Justso (Dec 12, 1997)

Gene Hackman in Crimson Tide puffing his Monte #2 all throughout the movie.

The best shot comes when he's going down the stairs at the end of the movie puffing away leaving a billowing cloud of smoke behind. 

Great stuff

-Justin


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

I was gonna say Bobo and Lily but somebody beat me to it. Frank B


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Tony Montana (Al Pacino) in Scarface. Also Robert DeNiro in Cape Fear.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There are so many I can't pick a fav.

However, the one that made me laugh the most was in "Blazing Saddles" when Mongo (Alex Karras) stuck his head in the campfire (right after the fart scene) to light his stogie and the smoke started coming out of his hat. :r


----------



## rollsfxr (Sep 30, 2003)

how does colombo afford those sticks ,with the perfect white ash, on a cop`s salary??????


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

My favorite cigar scene is from the movie Desperado starring Salma Hayek and Antonio Banderas. After BUCHO busts a nut his concubine leans over to blow him a kiss and he blow his cigar smoke in her mouth causing her to cough! :r LMFAO :r


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Forgot about that scene in Desparado. I nearly died when he did that!!!

Grinch OUT!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

Which Alien movie was Arnold in? My pick is Desparado.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes I remember that scene in Cape Fear of DeNiro in the movie theater.I recall that the ring size on the black stick was about a 90

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

Grinchy must've been thinking about Ahhnold in "Predator". Sigourney Weaver was in "Alien(s)". Same crappy acting, though, so the confusion is understandable.

-Quixote


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

How about Sterling Hayden as Gen. Jack Ripper in Dr. Strangelove.Chewing and puffing on his stogie while discussing "flouridation " the great commie plot with Peter Sellers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

How bout Will Smith and uhh... whats his name, in Independence Day. Lighting up their "victory dance" expecting it to be their last, whilst in the Alien mother ship.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Damn, I did mess up and say Aliens. My mistake, I meant Predator. How could I mess that one up!!! 

Grinch OUT!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

jack,peter,dennis sittin around the campfire smokin them left handed cigars
easy rider!

k


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

drill said:


> *jack,peter,dennis sittin around the campfire smokin them left handed cigars
> easy rider!
> 
> k
> *


well then..... up in smoke... when cheech picks up tommy for the first time.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

You mean we're smokin' dog $#!+ :w


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Actually my fav is Albert Finney's potral of Churchill in the Gathering Storm, no particular scene, the whole damm movie.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

and im having trouble deciding which is my fav but i'm recalling many jackie gleason scenes.


k


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Gotta be Sterling Haden who played the cigar smokin commie hatin General Jack D. Ripper in *Dr. Stangelove*

The scene where he's barracaded himself and is talking to Mandrake (Peter Sellers) and he's got that huge stogie in his mouth.

General Jack D. Ripper: Mandrake. Women uh... women sense my power and they seek the life essence. I, uh... I do not avoid women, Mandrake.

But I... I do deny them my essence. :al


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

drill said:


> jack,peter,dennis sittin around the campfire smokin them left handed cigars
> easy rider!
> 
> k


I love "re-enacting" that scene. Ever tried to play all 3 characters at once!?! :w


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Merlin said:


> The one where the President takes his cigar and..........oh, wait! That wasn't a movie!
> 
> God bless America:u


   Now why did´nt think of that one ??


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The ENTIRE cast of Goodfellas!

Man they smoked more stogies in that movie than I could count. And there's nothing quite like watching DeNiro step on some guys face while I'm enjoying a nice smoke


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

SteelheadBob said:


> Which Alien movie was Arnold in? My pick is Desparado.


That'd be his 1980's hit Predator.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Travolta in Swordfish was pretty cool, Halle Berry nekkid was even better !!!


----------



## MeGustaCigars! (Jan 23, 2005)

Lenny and that other dude in "Sticks". Man they smoke throughout the entire movie! (Maybe because the movie is all about cigars...teehee  )


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Gotta go with Clint in High Plains Drifter.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Antonio Banderas in Four Rooms as he is yelling at Tim Roth. There is also agreat scene where the three hot witches needed sperm from the bell hop to complete their potion. A great movie all around


----------



## Little Dawg (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm with you Bulldawg. Clint in any Speghetti Western.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

The most famous Clint Eastwood. The most about smoking cigars, Harvey Kitel and the entire cast in both "Smoke" and "Blue in the Face". The funniest, Ben Kingsley in "The Assignment". Ben Kingsley is training Aidan Quinn to be an assassin and keeps blowing smoke in his face and Quinn says, "Do you have to smoke that", Kingsley, "this, yes".


----------



## jetmechcigar (Feb 11, 2005)

I like Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall in "Open Range" where the are smoking there cigars behind the wagon befor they start blasting away. Nice to enjoy one amid the chaos.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

jetmechcigar said:


> I like Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall in "Open Range" where the are smoking there cigars behind the wagon befor they start blasting away. Nice to enjoy one amid the chaos.


Forgot about that one. Great scene!!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

bulldawg said:


> Gotta go with Clint in High Plains Drifter.


I have to agree here.. Clint Eastwood+Spaghetti Western+Stogie or Cherroott=Awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Hands down, the absolute best cigar scene in a movie is in Miller's Crossing. The Irish mob boss is sitting up in bed, listening to Oh Danny Boy on his phonograph, smoking the fattest cigar (probably an anachronism actually, since I think 50+ rings didn't exist during prohibition, but we won't fault the Cohens for that). He's just as happy as can be puffing and bouncing his feet to the music, as a pair of tommy gun toting hitmen enter his home, walk up the stairs, and prepare to wack him. I won't ruin the outcome of the scene for you, but it's one of those that make you go "hell yeah".


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> Hands down, the absolute best cigar scene in a movie is in Miller's Crossing. The Irish mob boss is sitting up in bed, listening to Oh Danny Boy on his phonograph, smoking the fattest cigar (probably an anachronism actually, since I think 50+ rings didn't exist during prohibition, but we won't fault the Cohens for that). He's just as happy as can be puffing and bouncing his feet to the music, as a pair of tommy gun toting hitmen enter his home, walk up the stairs, and prepare to wack him. I won't ruin the outcome of the scene for you, but it's one of those that make you go "hell yeah".


That was a damn good movie. Forgot about that one! Now I need to see it again.


----------

